# cat book for charity



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

After visiting a cat rescue center last week and seeing all they needed, I have been thinking of ways to raise funds (they want to buy a piece of land and build a proper place as right now they live in a rented house which is not the best, about 60 cats healthy and not so healthy). This morning someone gave me the idea of writting a book about cats (knowing it´s one of my fav topics). I was thinking of writting one with the stories of how we met our cats, the things we love about them and anecdotes. I would like the proceeds to go 100% to cat charities wherever it is sold, would anyone like to participate in this project with thier stories?


----------

